# how was everybodys summer?



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys im back lol. What a busy past month or 2. Just wondered how everybody is doing and how the hay and harvest went for everybody. It was very wet here this year and it was very hard to make good hay. It was also very cool from normal. Hope it went better for you guys.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

A lot of the same here. After winter ended in late June the summer has flown by. I am watching football and it doesn't seem like it should be time for football yet. Even preseason. Nice scenery @ the threshing show today...


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice. Ya winter was very long. I drove by a guy combining winter wheat last week and thought damn thats early. Then i got to thinking damn thats a month late lol. He was one of the first at it to.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I drove by a cornfield last week and was wondering why they even planted. Corn was 6 8 inches tall. After looking closer and thinking for a sec I realized it was all volunteer corn. I remembeeed that the last time I drove by there it was standing corn. Must have been harvested mid July at earliest.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Must be that damned global warming lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You missed the memo. It is now called climate change.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Glad to have you back, Ontario.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

Haying was good in this part of the world. We had some rain delays. Most nights there was a dew to make good hay. Now waiting for some cooler days to haul hay. Bought a Stihl86 leaf blower. I should have done that a long time ago! It works well to clean stuff off.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Good to hear from you. It was eerily cold the last half of July and so far in August. Cool enough to have to wear three light layers when in a normal year would be I'd be looking to jump in the river mid- afternoon to cool off. Wondering if I have enough time before the frosts for my fall veggie crops.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope the summer is not done here yet !


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

MT hayer said:


> Haying was good in this part of the world. We had some rain delays. Most nights there was a dew to make good hay. Now waiting for some cooler days to haul hay. Bought a Stihl86 leaf blower. I should have done that a long time ago! It works well to clean stuff off.


I recently bought a Black and Decker leaf blower. And I agree. Should have bought one long ago also. Good to have you back also Ontario


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Still waiting on summer to get here! Only a hand full of days over 90 and I think we peaked at 93. But, if every summer was like what I have had here, farming would be a picnic!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Still waiting on summer to arrive here as well, third coolest July on record here. The other night the low was 44. Pool parties are last about 15 minutes here then people are done, not only that but the women seem to have all gone to one piece bathing suits due to the cool air when getting out of the pool or even shorts and a regular shirt for a top


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> You missed the memo. It is now called climate change.


By calling Climate Change I guess if it goes either way they can say they were right 

I tried to find an article a read a few years ago from one of the countries leading Climatologist in which he didn't believe in Global Warming, couldn't find it just now but did find this:

The 10 Most-Respected Global Warming Skeptics

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-ten-most-important-climate-change-skeptics-2009-7?op=1

Here's another:

http://www.desmogblog.com/william-gray


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Better not be over.....yet. I have another cut to make.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tough year wet and cold. Didnt plant as much corn as we wanted, dry hay has been tough to make and late at that. Good thing we chopped as much as we did. Second cutting is already three weeks late of being cut. Have wet spots where its normally dry and hard even when it is wet. When it rains it comes in inches

It has been the year of the hydrulic hose..... have replaced 6or7 so far this year. If it hasnt been one thing it has been another

Atleast milk prices are up and next year will be better. ....wait I said that last year.....boy was I wrong


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> A lot of the same here. After winter ended in late June the summer has flown by. I am watching football and it doesn't seem like it should be time for football yet. Even preseason. Nice scenery @ the threshing show today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that at Nowthen?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

barnrope said:


> Was that at Nowthen?


Yes.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It will be 99 today with a heat index of 108.....is summer suppose to be gone?


----------

